# Anyone add a sub to there gen 2 ?



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll rip your dash apart for you.


----------



## drussell (Feb 14, 2017)

I am planning on adding a sub. Eric can you advise on the correct procedure for disassembling the dash so a LOC can be added to the radio? Also do you know if this harness will fit a non premium radio for a 2017 cruze. 
AOEM-gm1416. Thanks.
Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future


----------



## NHXJer (Jul 29, 2016)

I plan on using this Audiocontrol LOC when I get around to installing a sub this spring. 

More expensive, but no need to open up your dash or run a turn-on lead. 

Question:
I was going to tap into the rear door speakers for this, but read somewhere (don't remember where) that the rear doors didn't receive a full range signal - can anyone confirm this?


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all how is everything going I did a install sub 10 low profile sub it was easy and did not have to rip the dash apart . 
using the Audiocontrol LOC is a great setup and add the ACR1 controller. I hope you have speakers in the trunk 6x9 you can splice in to them and run to the LOC unit then run rca to what ever amp you are going to use and then sub . only things you will need to run is power and amp on wire for remote in.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

No 6x9s in the trunk I'm kinda sad now


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have the Bose system. Can I tap into the rear deck speakers on my sedan model for running a sub in the trunk?


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

Here in Brazil they sell the JBL Kit

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...zil-cruze-sport6-ltz-17-17-a1ipytx-large-.jpg


----------



## soonershane73 (May 2, 2018)

OMG I never knew this Audiocontrol with accubass existed. I've been soooo pissed about the bass rolloff from this seemingly way too important head unit. I hope this works because my amp and subs have sounded impotent in this car.


----------

